# Leopard Gecko Breeding Weight Question



## NowOrNever (Apr 6, 2012)

I have just been weighing my two Leopard Geckos... The Female is 69g, and the Male is 82g. Is that too much of a weight difference in order to mate? They are both just under 2 years old.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## geckoguy2000 (Feb 5, 2012)

*I mated mine successfully and the female was 56g and the male was 79g so you should be fine, my female is layin in her tank right now:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

cameron:2thumb: *


----------



## NowOrNever (Apr 6, 2012)

geckoguy2000 said:


> *I mated mine successfully and the female was 56g and the male was 79g so you should be fine, my female is layin in her tank right now:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> cameron:2thumb: *


Thanks  And good luck!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats fine hun. The male will almost always be bigger than the female - one of my males is 101g and hes fine with my 70g females!


----------



## wolfgirl246 (Oct 11, 2014)

What about the other way around my female is around 100g, male is too small just not to go in he's around 25g, but how much does he need to grow to be ok? he's growing well and she is ovulating just now but i don't want to risk him at the min. 

would 50g be ok?


----------

